

We received a developer terms violation notification. Here's the result. - androidoka
http://droid-blog.net/2014/03/13/we-released-flying-knight/

======
poopsintub
“title and/or description attempts to impersonate or leverage another popular
app without permission”

A. Show me the game - It doesn't exist anymore.

B. Flappy bird wasn't original to begin with, so will Dong Nguyen receive the
same notice when he reinstates his version? The helicopter game is almost 15
years old.

C. I love how google selectively polices stuff. I'm not sure how this
qualifies as one of those times. I heard rumors of flappy clones being removed
due to malware. That's fine, but flappy knight?

~~~
androidoka
A. It's the same as Flying Knight, only the name changed. B. No it wasn't. The
helicopter game is a clone as well. C. What's interesting to me is that google
accused us of violating this policy:
[https://play.google.com/intl/en/about/developer-content-
poli...](https://play.google.com/intl/en/about/developer-content-policy.html)
which doesn't seem to fit. What would be more fitting is this one:
[http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/policies/...](http://developer.android.com/distribute/googleplay/policies/spam.html#keyword-
spam).

~~~
poopsintub
C. It's interesting how you were seemingly hand-picked. I've seen more than a
few apps. with flappy in the title and description. My guess is someone hit
the report button and said their app was being violated. I'm not sure how
though, because "flappy" isn't trademarked, describing gameplay similar to
another game shouldn't be against TOS, and I doubt you were spamming. For the
takedown, Nguyen would have to basically file those requests and point them to
the original app.

